# oil in spark plugs



## marcus 1112

hi can any one help me?? i serviced my car and discovered thats its got oil in the spark plugs never come across this before so i dont no what to do


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Marcuss, Welcome to the TTF. Sell it quickly, No just kidding.
Do you mean on or in ?. There is a gasket between cylinder head & cover around the plugs, so if that is where oil is then, tightning up or replacing gasket should cure prob. 
If oil is on plug electrodes then engine or turbo probs. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL

maybe oil has wiped onto them when taking them out if you have had oil in the spark plug well.
Steve


----------



## marcus 1112

hi hoggy the oil is in the spark plug wells and its half full ov oil but have been told its the head gasket whats gone


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Marcus, Who ever said head gasket, don't let them work on your TT, its the cam cover gasket.
Hoggy.


----------



## marcus 1112

they said it cos theres a bit of white liquid on oil cap which from past i no to be water gettin in to engine but have checked all oil n theres no water whats so ever mixed in with oil and have ad 1 ov mi friends round to have a look and hes said its just condensation so dont no how true that is


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Marcus, short journeys in cold weather especially, will cause the "Mayo" condensation, as engine is not getting hot enough to burn off the moisture.Not recommended but not really a problem, a good long blast will help evaporate it.
Hoggy.


----------



## marcus 1112

thanks hoggy will try that and let u know how it goes


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club.

Membership starts from only £15 and unlocks this sites full features, including the Marketplace section
and Private Messaging.

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## V6RUL

If your spark plug wells are filling with oil then maybe the spark plug seals are missing or passing.
Steve


----------



## marcus 1112

hi all took rocker cover off to replace gasket and found that there was no gasket round spark plugs so replaced em and now problem solved many thanks 4 your feed bk


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Marcus, Excellent.. pleased to be able to help.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL

+1


----------

